# Stan Staton



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

This is a Regal I just got in my shop to reinforce the frame. It was built by Stan Staton (Hillbilly Hopper). He custom built these pumps on his drill press, yes I said "drill press". This guy does the baddest set ups I've ever seen. The rack bolts in, the screws are counter sunk, every thing is ground and all the corners and sharp edges are removed. Every thing has a gound cable. This thing even hits 50+ inchs single pump. The hose ends are even chrome plated. It has a custom built real Adel dump. Check it out!
[attachmentid=328958]
[attachmentid=328959]
[attachmentid=328960]


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

I remember him talking about that car..... :0 He is still the man


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hmm, looks like a back door setup in effect.  :biggrin: I guess they do work when done right then huhh..


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

gwad damn thats a beefy fuckin rack :0 

Lets see it hitin 50"


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

What is that on the seat back? Closer pics of what that is would be great. :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 28 2005, 05:40 PM~4090906
> *What is that on the seat back? Closer pics of what that is would be great. :biggrin:
> *


It is a distribution block with two buldheads under it that go through the floor and to the front pumps as well as the back.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 28 2005, 05:34 PM~4090878
> *gwad damn thats a beefy fuckin rack  :0
> 
> Lets see it hitin 50"
> *


I'll post a pic of it hoppin when its done. It will be at Casper.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i would say it is an H block.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i wish i had the time and mind of stanley. he was the shit when there even wasnt shit. i could only hope to be as smart as him


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Who's Car is it???????


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

ohhhh shitttttt


i love them pumps :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 28 2005, 06:52 PM~4090944
> *i wish i had the time and mind of stanley. he was the shit when there even wasnt shit. i could only hope to be as smart as him
> *


Yeah he was so smart he got bored with Hydraulics and moved on to Race Cars....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no doubt stupid hydraulics


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 28 2005, 05:50 PM~4090935
> *It is a distribution block with two buldheads under it that go through the floor and to the front pumps as well as the back.
> *


Is this a mistype?????? or is there a hidden pump somewhere and that block is there to throw everyone off and make it seem like a true single pump?.... :biggrin: 
The setup looks good by the way. :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 28 2005, 06:03 PM~4090981
> *Is this a mistype?????? or is there a hidden pump somewhere and that block is there to throw everyone off and make it seem like a true single pump?.... :biggrin:
> The setup looks good by the way. :biggrin:
> *


Bro, if you knew Stan you wouldn't even ask that question. It is a custom double H-Block to clean up the set-up. Stan doesn't use two pumps on anything. Everything he builds is on the back bumper with one pump. He will sell you one of his back door'd dual pressure pumps for about $1200. It takes him a week just to build one. This is the one guy I would put above my skills. He's that good! I have learned a lot from this man. Please don't disrespect him like that. He is a true craftsman and about as old school as they come. This guy has been building lows since the 1960's. He just hates LRM and vowed never to go to one of their shows again. He has a single pump truck that is a daily driver that hits in the 70's. In the early 90's he drove to LA from Kentucky and broke the world record then drove home. Tell me any other hopper that can say they drove there record hitter to the show. Show some respect. By the way I meant to say "front cylinders" not pumps.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no doubt stanley knows everything he needs to to kick almost anyones ass


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

THAT SET UP IS BAD ASS.STANLEY IS THE MAN I REMBER THEY USED TO DRIVE TO STERLING IL EVER YEAR AND SERV EVER BODY . THEM HILLBILLIE HOPPERS KNOW THER SHIT. :thumbsup: MUCH RESPECT HERE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice pumps


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

thats some nice work


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

I remember seeing that at his shop quite a few years back. Does it still have those badass lower arms he made on it...got any suspension pics?

And yeah Stan is the motherflappin man........every lowrider in KY owes him respect for putting us on the map!


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

I GIVE OLD MAN STANLEY MAD PROPS, I HAVE TOO LEARNED ALOT FROM HIM OVER THE YEARS AT CRUISE FEST FROM THE ORIGINAL DAYTON,

AND DAMN, HE HAS HIS DAILY MAZDA SET UP WHERE HE CAN LIFT THE WHOLE RACK OUT JUST BY UNBOLTING A FEW THINGS AND GO FROM 10 BATTERIES TO 14 IN 10 MINUTES, SAME WITH THE TRANSFERABLE FRONT SUSPENSION. PULL THE PINS AND SWITCH HOPPING COILS TO DAILY COILS IN UNDER 10 MINS, AND DRIVE HOME.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

that shit is crazy :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

damn that set up is the bomb


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks like a stock setup with some lines in the blocks i dont see anything special. It looke nice but if you wanna play with the big boys u need something like these


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2005, 10:37 PM~4092666
> *looks like a stock setup with wome lines in the blocks i dont see anything special. It looke nice but if you wanna play with the big boys u need something like these
> *


Yeah thats nice but it was built with money. Stan did his shit by hand one of a kind your shit was done on a machine. Can your shit hit bumper........doubt it!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, Stan is the fucking man, I heard about when he drove out west and drove back after breaking the record! He definately is the single person that put Kentucky on the map. Mad props!


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

does anybody have pictures of Marks 64 from back in the day, no disrespect Brent but these boys have been putting it down for longer then you have been driving and i'm not talking about junk,big props to Stan


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 28 2005, 10:50 PM~4092744
> *does anybody have pictures of Marks 64 from back in the day, no disrespect Brent but these boys have been putting it down for longer then you have been driving and i'm not talking about junk,big props to Stan
> *


oh im sure they have he looks older than jesus but my point was theres nothing special about this setup look at the setups i posted then you can see what BAD ASS is about I mean it looks nice just nothing really special to get all hyped up about. Look at this and you can see what machining is about


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0 checks built into the custom made slowdown T's sick shit here


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

keep posting


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2005, 11:06 PM~4092867
> *:0 checks built into the custom made slowdown T's sick shit here
> *


Yeah! Yeah! Take that shit to the chrome plater so it might shine. You took your shit to the machine shop and wellah. The ain't no work there. And if you ask me Stans install still looks better. Show me a picture of it hopping.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

stanly is tha man no doubt, i wish he would make a come back!!!! He gave me alot of helpful hints and tips on every aspect of the hydro game. this guy givesnew meaning to perfectionist adn we all could take lessons from him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

i went down there while he was building that regal and he showed me how to do all that so i helped him out on it because my cutty was down there too




[attachmentid=329318]
[attachmentid=329317]
[attachmentid=329319]
[attachmentid=329320]
[attachmentid=329321]


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

by the way he set the world record in LA while most of you was in diapers and as for setups find pics of his monty carlo. p.s. respect your elders the true OG'S in this :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=329322]


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

OG or not hes hopping on stock wheels(lighter than wires and positive offseet easier to hop on) and hubba bubba tires not 13's or 14's(way more bounce than a strestched 13 or 14" tire)


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 28 2005, 10:42 PM~4092694
> *Yeah thats nice but it was built with money. Stan did his shit by hand one of a kind your shit was done on a machine. Can your shit hit bumper........doubt it!!!
> *



that thing should hit bumper with all the lead hidden in the battery rack LMAO fuckin cheaters whats that about 25 lbs each im guessing thats about a 400+ lb battery rack and his shit was built by hand im sure it was all it is is ball milled looking lines on stock cce parts thats not very special and watch out for the cool chromed hose ends hey jesus we have this stuff called steel tubing now


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what even happened to hill billy hoppers mazda? that truck was bad ass.. i remember talking to them at a local show here years back..there real down to earth people


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 29 2005, 02:36 AM~4093442
> *OG or not hes hopping on stock wheels(lighter than wires and positive offseet easier to hop on) and hubba bubba tires not 13's or 14's(way more bounce than a strestched 13 or 14" tire)
> *


You must not be a hopper or a good one anyway his tire size is 205/75/14 just like every other hopper in the pit. And his wheels are made out of steel. Don't be hater!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 28 2005, 08:10 PM~4090776
> *This is a Regal I just got in my shop to reinforce the frame. It was built by Stan Staton (Hillbilly Hopper). He custom built these pumps on his drill press, yes I said "drill press". This guy does the baddest set ups I've ever seen. The rack bolts in, the screws are counter sunk, every thing is ground and all the corners and sharp edges are removed. Every thing has a gound cable. This thing even hits 50+ inchs single pump. The hose ends are even chrome plated. It has a custom built real Adel dump. Check it out*



looks cool...


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2005, 02:55 AM~4093500
> *that thing should hit bumper with all the lead hidden in the battery rack LMAO fuckin cheaters whats that about 25 lbs each im guessing thats about a 400+ lb battery rack and his shit was built by hand im sure it was all it is is ball milled looking lines on stock cce parts thats not very special and watch out for the cool chromed hose ends hey jesus we have this stuff called steel tubing now
> *


And folks her we have another hater! This car actually is a Hopper not a show car and the steel tubing is 2x2x1/4 it weighs 5.5 lbs per foot. He does that for looks. I don't think the extra whole 40lbs worth of it makes the car hop. Stan builds hoppers not over machined pumps with ragu lines that barely lift the car. Your pissing alot of people off disrespecting this man. If your a real rider you'll show him 
some respect.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i have one question for you mr impala.... why are you always in someones topic talkin shit....... im mean fuck.... you always got somethin negative to say...... stanley was a bad mofo....... wish he still came out once in awhile.... and how can you compare show setups with this mans work? come on bro use your head there is no comparing






> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2005, 02:55 AM~4093500
> *that thing should hit bumper with all the lead hidden in the battery rack LMAO fuckin cheaters whats that about 25 lbs each im guessing thats about a 400+ lb battery rack and his shit was built by hand im sure it was all it is is ball milled looking lines on stock cce parts thats not very special and watch out for the cool chromed hose ends hey jesus we have this stuff called steel tubing now
> *


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

The only show i have seen him at is Carl Casper on saturday night....We always have a extra pit pass just for him....  You would learn alot of stuff from this man if you just listen......  He and Pat have gave motivation for this stuff right here.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 29 2005, 07:05 AM~4093908
> *And folks her we have another hater! This car actually is a Hopper not a show car and the steel tubing is 2x2x1/4 it weighs 5.5 lbs per foot. He does that for looks. I don't think the extra whole 40lbs worth of it makes the car hop. Stan builds hoppers not over machined pumps with ragu lines that barely lift the car. Your pissing alot of people off disrespecting this man. If your a real rider you'll show him
> some respect.
> *



so he adds all that for looks huh? Dont people usually add things for looks that you can see? dude them things are probably solid steel i see it done all the time here the exact same way. And all i said was the pumps look like average pumps with lines in them am i wrong or can u tell me what is custom about them? Red new pumps come with blocks just like it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Oct 28 2005, 10:37 PM~4092666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually id talk shit back to you right now but I have a headache it wasnt my intentions to talk shit but this is a website where we state our opinions ask questions etc i said it LOOKS NICE but its nothing special all it is is lines added to the pumps thats MY OPINION the topic starter was acting like it was the hottest shit since the marzzocchi and i showed him some custom one off setups then he got a little out of hand and i clowned the *LEAD* filled battery rack and I dont care how far up the old mans nuts you are (sorry headache is wearing off) but tell me why do you think all them bars are on that battery rack KEEP IT REAL do YOU think they are there for looks like this other mini trucker says? Or do you think they are solid lead filled weights to add 400+ lbs to help counter balance the motor and make it hop higher please tell me


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:uh: some jealous fuck is always got to hate and say that theres lead in the car.....cant have 1 single post on here without someone hating.....Theres i big differance between hand made and machine made....the machine shit is nice..looks awsome...but theres a lot of repect to be had for someone who builds there shit by hand....ya some of it is stock parts but alot of its not.....Who gives a dam..... God wheres a smiley that bitch slaps another smiley when you need it... :ugh: :around: :buttkick:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

If you listen you can be like the GODFATHER go from CHIPPIN to BASHING THE SHIT OUT OF YOUR BUMPER........... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 29 2005, 08:03 AM~4094068
> *:uh: some jealous fuck is always got to hate and say that theres lead in the car.....cant have 1 single post on here without someone hating.....Theres i big differance between hand made and machine made....the machine shit is nice..looks awsome...but theres a lot of repect to be had for someone who builds there shit by hand....ya some of it is stock parts but alot of its not.....Who gives a dam..... God wheres a smiley that bitch slaps another smiley when you need it... :ugh:  :around:  :buttkick:
> *


I'm not even going to reply to that slap dick he doesn't know the difference between building your set up and buying it. Yes I have seen nice'r looking trunks but not on a hopper. Stan's shit is just as clean under everything as it is on top. It all bolts together and is removable in minutes. And hits hits back bumper like woah! That's why the hydros on this car took 2 years. Mr. Impala ain't even qualified to plug in Stan's welder. Mother fucker doesn't even have a car.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lol


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Oct 29 2005, 12:26 AM~4093127
> *i went down there while he was building that regal and he showed me how to do all that so i helped him out on it because my cutty was down there too
> [attachmentid=329318]
> [attachmentid=329317]
> ...



nice pics uceway, some old ones there, real og shit!! and they are shit done to this regal that will allow it to pull up and hit 50 then ride out and the car stays like new, no bumpers flyin off and grills fallin out like on a truchaa video lol, built to last, not last long enough to take to the junk yard


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 29 2005, 09:00 AM~4094186
> *I'm not even going to reply to that slap dick he doesn't know the difference between building your set up and buying it. Yes I have seen nice'r looking trunks but not on a hopper. Stan's shit is just as clean under everything as it is on top. It all bolts together and is removable in minutes. And hits hits back bumper like woah! That's why the hydros on this car took 2 years. Mr. Impala ain't even qualified to plug in Stan's welder. Mother fucker doesn't even have a car.
> *





ok man ill leave it alone now its obvious you have no clue and are still stuck in mini madness.. BUtone last question can you explain what purpose all those solid pieces of metal welded to the battery racks are? You said for looks but who is going to see them once the batteries are in?


----------



## DONK BOY KILLER (Oct 26, 2005)

THERE IS NOTHING CUSTOM ABOUT THAT SETUP. LOOKS LIKE SOME OFF THE SHELF PROHOPPER PUMPS THAT WERE BALL MILLED IN A DRILL PRESS. THE BACK DOOR SHIT AINT WORTH THE TIME AND EFFORT. A CAR WITH A BATTERY RACK THAT HEAVY SHOULD BACK BUMPER WITH AN AIRBAG SETUP. I UNDERSTAND ITS HARD FOR A GROWN MAN WHO WEARS MAKEUP NOT TO SUCK DICK. BUT AS USUAL YOU ARE GONNA CALL ME A HATER LIKE YOU DO EVERYONE ELSE WHO CLOWNS ON YOUR WASHED UP ASS.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

for one thing..... most of his battery racks are removable, so how the fuck is his old ass gonna lift it up if its full of lead?

haters, showin some ultra expensive show car setups on car that dont even leave the ground

yes, those stups look nicer than stans........now kindly go away and talk more trailer queen bullshit somewhere else


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DONK BOY KILLER_@Oct 29 2005, 11:20 AM~4094439
> *THERE IS NOTHING CUSTOM ABOUT THAT SETUP. LOOKS LIKE SOME OFF THE SHELF PROHOPPER PUMPS THAT WERE BALL MILLED IN A DRILL PRESS. THE BACK DOOR SHIT AINT WORTH THE TIME AND EFFORT. A CAR WITH A BATTERY RACK THAT HEAVY SHOULD BACK BUMPER WITH AN AIRBAG SETUP. I UNDERSTAND ITS HARD FOR A GROWN MAN WHO WEARS MAKEUP NOT TO SUCK DICK. BUT AS USUAL YOU ARE GONNA CALL ME A HATER LIKE YOU DO EVERYONE ELSE WHO CLOWNS ON YOUR WASHED UP ASS.
> *



:uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Oct 29 2005, 10:50 AM~4094530
> *for one thing..... most of his battery racks are removable, so how the fuck is his old ass gonna lift it up if its full of lead?
> 
> haters, showin some ultra expensive show car setups on car that dont even leave the ground
> ...



All i know is theres NO reason to have that many bars going across unless your weighing it down ive seen MANY setups in LA do the same damn thing fuck my cadillac had 10 batteries across the back with 4 SOLID bars going the length of the rack LOL


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

ok, even if it did, how do you explain all his other shit, like a street driven truck that does over 70" and he can lift the battery rack out......

just a question, you ever hear of anyone busting him with weight, ever, in how many years.......?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

BTW, your trunk looks a lot cleaner than stans :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Oct 29 2005, 11:21 AM~4094633
> *ok, even if it did, how do you explain all his other shit, like a street driven truck that does over 70" and he can lift the battery rack out......
> 
> just a question, you ever hear of anyone busting him with weight, ever, in how many years.......?
> *


umm its a mini truck not too hard to make it hit if you know how to build a pump hell the motor weighs about as much as 6 batteries


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

ok, i dont wanna argue with you, you seem like youre usually a pretty cool dude, we just dont see eye to eye on this kind of stuff

:thumbsup:


----------



## toolman (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONK BOY KILLER_@Oct 29 2005, 11:20 AM~4094439
> *THERE IS NOTHING CUSTOM ABOUT THAT SETUP. LOOKS LIKE SOME OFF THE SHELF PROHOPPER PUMPS THAT WERE BALL MILLED IN A DRILL PRESS. THE BACK DOOR SHIT AINT WORTH THE TIME AND EFFORT. A CAR WITH A BATTERY RACK THAT HEAVY SHOULD BACK BUMPER WITH AN AIRBAG SETUP. I UNDERSTAND ITS HARD FOR A GROWN MAN WHO WEARS MAKEUP NOT TO SUCK DICK. BUT AS USUAL YOU ARE GONNA CALL ME A HATER LIKE YOU DO EVERYONE ELSE WHO CLOWNS ON YOUR WASHED UP ASS.
> *


You my friend are a idiot...!!!Its time you step up and get knocked the fuck out by the legend Pat Burke and then he's gonna F-you old lady and spit on your mom....as he rides off on the bumper with a middle finger out the window...........You must not usderstand Mr. Burke has the support DropMob were gonna beat you at the show, pit and stand there like "what " We've been busting heads since you were dropping loads in LUVS..............


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

wow, shits gettin thick in here :0


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2005, 11:33 AM~4094677
> *umm its a mini truck not too hard to make it hit if you know how to build a pump hell the motor weighs about as much as 6 batteries
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: funny but true


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toolman_@Oct 29 2005, 11:54 AM~4094740
> *You my friend are a idiot...!!!Its time you step up and get knocked the fuck out by the DropMob were gonna beat you at the show, pit and stand there like "what "    We've  been  busting heads since you were dropping loads in LUVS..............
> *


This has to be the funniest post of the year


----------



## toolman (Aug 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toolman_@Oct 29 2005, 11:54 AM~4094740
> *You my friend are a idiot...!!!Its time you step up and get knocked the fuck out by the legend Pat Burke and then he's gonna F-you old lady and spit on your mom....as he rides off on the bumper with a middle finger out the window...........You must not usderstand Mr. Burke has the support DropMob were gonna beat you at the show, pit and stand there like "what "    We've  been  busting heads since you were dropping loads in LUVS..............
> *


Damn I couldn't even talk that much shit! Feel the luv? Easy toolman lets keep it to the cars. But thanks on having my back.........................much luv.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Dont fuck with the toolman :biggrin:


----------



## toolman (Aug 3, 2003)

you the man thats funny shit.............


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

this shits getting so fucking stupid..you cant post anything with out the haters comming out and talking shit..damn..this makes me want to sell my lowrider.and ditch all hydraulics shit...i look at this way..look,listen..voice your opinion..but if you gonna just hate then shut the fuck up..i always kept out this shit but im fucking tired of reading a post that starts out interesting and then it gets into hating shit...im almost done with lay it low....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Oct 29 2005, 12:20 PM~4094848
> *this shits getting so fucking stupid..you cant post anything with out the haters comming out and talking shit..damn..this makes me want to sell my lowrider.and ditch all hydraulics shit...i look at this way..look,listen..voice your opinion..but if you gonna just hate then shut the fuck up..i always kept out this shit but im fucking tired of reading a post that starts out interesting and then it gets into hating shit...im almost done with lay it low....
> *



BYE have a good life and LIL will miss you


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

i'ved had the pleasure of personally knowing big stanley for years. to know him is to love him. him and the hillbilly hopper was responsible for showing people how it was done. he is the one that taught my sons about hydraulics. he deserves every bit of respect that anyone on this site or that drives lowriders has to give. this man is truly a legend in his own time. much love to big stanley :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

any pics of that regal hopping??????? all this talk about how it hops, i want to see pics. :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

I bought a set of "Stanley built cylinders", he gave me a lifetime warranty that they would never leak, or bend........ stanley is the man


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 29 2005, 02:28 PM~4094885
> *any pics of that regal hopping??????? all this talk about how it hops, i want to see pics.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Oct 29 2005, 02:33 PM~4094899
> *I bought a set of "Stanley built cylinders", he gave me a lifetime warranty that they would never leak, or bend........ stanley is the man
> *


I have two sets.never leaked but I never used them LOL


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

Mr Impala that shit looks good but it as probalbly all miiled on a 100,000 cnc mill, there's a big difference hen e're talkin about a man that that did all those ball mill lines on a old ass drill press in his 5x8 "pumphead room" The point also as that everysetup the man does looks that clean including his hopper.

Donk Boy- as for the back door pump not orking........your not doing it right!

Like I said I have a very large amount of respect for Stanley I have never "cheerleadered" for any one on here but its like this.......If you cant sho the man respect fuck off!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Oct 29 2005, 12:47 PM~4094952
> *Mr Impala that shit looks good but it as probalbly all miiled on a 100,000 cnc mill, there's a big difference hen e're talkin about a man that that did all those ball mill lines on a old ass drill press in his 5x8 "pumphead room" The point also as that everysetup the man does looks  that clean including his hopper.
> 
> Donk Boy- as for the back door pump not orking........your not doing it right!
> ...


Go Bob!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn! I hate this board sometimes. I was just trying to show a good friend and a great craftsman some respect, and now some hater has fucked up this thread. And its sad that the newbies have never heard of him and never will. No wounder why Stan doesn't hop anymore.........too many haters. Lets stick to my original post and talk about that.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Come on guys, all this fucking arguing all the time over nothing. I can appriciate the little things to the first setup like those H blocks and grooves in the parts and shit, atleast they took the effort. But theres no way you can compare it to fully custom machined setups that probably cost the same as the rest of the car. Its all nice, but on other levels. Im pretty sure all the builders had other budgets and goals to achive too when they were building the setups


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 29 2005, 03:57 PM~4094988
> *Come on guys, all this fucking arguing all the time over nothing. I can appriciate the little things to the first setup like those H blocks and grooves in the parts and shit, atleast they took the effort. But theres no way you cant compare it to fully custom machined setups that probably cost the same as the rest of the car. Its all nice, but on other levels. Im pretty sure all the builder had other budgets and goals to achive too when they were building the setups
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

i think the setup looks cleaner than 95% of the cars i see in the midwest and if the car really does 50"+ im even more impressed

i have heard of stan and some of his hoppers before but have never seen any in person....mad props to him, i wish i could get some knowledge off of him :thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Oct 29 2005, 01:08 PM~4095044
> *i think the setup looks cleaner than 95% of the cars i see in the midwest and if the car really does 50"+ im even more impressed
> 
> i have heard of stan and some of his hoppers before but have never seen any in person....mad props to him, i wish i could get some knowledge off of him :thumbsup:
> *



come down here in the central K-Y and he will talk to ya about four hours LOL, first time i went he talked to me for about four hours and it went by quick!! i went to buy a set of sixes for the front of my car and i got the round trip tour of his shop and lil history of the man the myth the legend of stanly staton. if you wanna come down one weekend ill take ya over there myself, maybe we can talk pat into goin with us, if we can get him outta his shop long enough. hehehe


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 29 2005, 12:57 PM~4094988
> *Come on guys, all this fucking arguing all the time over nothing. I can appriciate the little things to the first setup like those H blocks and grooves in the parts and shit, atleast they took the effort. But theres no way you can compare it to fully custom machined setups that probably cost the same as the rest of the car. Its all nice, but on other levels. Im pretty sure all the builders had other budgets and goals to achive too when they were building the setups
> *


The point is thats not a show set-up......its just a Staton set-up!

But since mr impala anted to be a douche bag and pick it apart let me poin out that the big money set-ups that ere posted ould be alot better if they ere chromed or at least polished orth a fuck....it taked more than smeaarin on some mothers buddy :angry:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Oct 29 2005, 08:33 PM~4094899
> *I bought a set of "Stanley built cylinders", he gave me a lifetime warranty that they would never leak, or bend........ stanley is the man
> *


He must use some magic O-rings...


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

This guy have a web site?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Oct 29 2005, 09:20 PM~4095114
> *The point is thats not a show set-up......its just a Staton set-up!
> 
> But since mr impala anted to be a douche bag and pick it apart let me poin out that the big money set-ups that ere posted ould be alot better if they ere chromed or at least polished orth a fuck....it taked more than smeaarin on some mothers buddy :angry:
> *




now see here you go talkin shit on the very nice setups because mr.impala insulted the other ones. If you do that you are no better then you claim him to be


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

I doubt if he owns a computer. He's an old school all in his head kind guy. He has a big metal set of draws in his shop full of pumpheads he can pull them out and look at little markings he has on them and tell you hat show he used it at and what the truck hit with it.


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

yeah i kno it.....it sucks that this board make it like that.

Fact I try not to hate but if some one wants to pick apart somes shit his had better be flaless!!!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

you saw what he posted for his hopper.....


you see what stanss hopper has......


and stans hits more with a single than his did doubled.....lol


----------



## DONK BOY KILLER (Oct 26, 2005)

SOME PEOPLE ON THIS SITE NEED TO LEARN HOW TO FUCKING SPELL, THE REST NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LOWRIDE, 90% OF YOU NEED TO LEARN TO JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP. ALL THESE MINI-TRUCKER/HOPPER/DANCER ASS MOTHERFUCKERS NEED TO SHUT UP AND LEARN ABOUT LOWRIDING.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONK BOY KILLER_@Oct 29 2005, 12:44 PM~4095236
> *SOME PEOPLE ON THIS SITE NEED TO LEARN HOW TO FUCKING SPELL, THE REST NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LOWRIDE, 90% OF YOU NEED TO LEARN TO JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP. ALL THESE MINI-TRUCKER/HOPPER/DANCER ASS MOTHERFUCKERS NEED TO SHUT UP AND LEARN ABOUT LOWRIDING.
> *


 :uh: look who's talking bitch all your doing on here is sucking pat burks dick and hatin on everybody's shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

naw man hes been hatin on burke


----------



## DONK BOY KILLER (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 29 2005, 12:45 PM~4095242
> *:uh:  look who's talking bitch all your doing on here is sucking pat burks dick and hatin on everybody's shit.  :biggrin:
> *


BITCH PLEASE, I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT PAT FUCKIN BURKE. HES NOT A LOWRIDER ANYWAY. LOWRIDERS DONT LEAVE THE GAME FOR ANY REASON. HOPPERS AND DANCERS JUST GET WASHED UP LIKE A DEAD WHALE AT THE BEACH.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Oct 29 2005, 12:46 PM~4095249
> *naw man hes been hatin on burke
> *


  he's just a fucken hater point blank. You can talk shit all you want homie it's all good.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 29 2005, 02:55 PM~4094978
> *Damn! I hate this board sometimes. I was just trying to show a good friend and a great craftsman some respect, and now some hater has fucked up this thread. And its sad that the newbies have never heard of him and never will. No wounder why Stan doesn't hop anymore.........too many haters. Lets stick to my original post and talk about that.
> *


 very true homie. Stan has tought me alot and his product can not be compared to no one elses.he is The man


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

hell yeah hes a fuckin hater, talkin shit to me when i didnt say shit to the fool and dont even know him

this bitch should be banned....DONK BOY KILLER, what a joke


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

one last time-this started out being a site to show respect to one of the people that helped bring low riding and hydraulics and hopping to the level that it started getting respect. i don't know why people on here has to act like big ass babies and disrespect something. it doesn't make you more of a man, it just shows people what a complete and utter asshole you are. stay off here if you can't show stanley some respect. if you have a problem with me go to off topic and we can cuss each other all day. thank you again *MUCH LOVE TO BIG STANLEY*


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i dunno stanley but as old as he is and still into the game thats one bad motha,lol and doing all by hand i give him much props :thumbsup: ....true lowrider there,thats gonna be me when i get old,lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 29 2005, 06:58 AM~4093894
> *You must not be a hopper or a good one anyway his tire size is 205/75/14 just like every other hopper in the pit. And his wheels are made out of steel. Don't be hater!
> *


Not hater stateing facts up here in the northwest we only hop on 155/80/13 or 174/70/14 not the bubba bubba stock wheels and tires so don't take no offense to the truth and if the truth hurts then welll?????


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 29 2005, 03:25 PM~4095133
> *He must use some magic O-rings...
> *


No...he just machines ever cylinder to perfection and has custom industrial bushings, the whole cylinder is custom.......completey hand made custom shit tha works forever, I had my ride in Texas and a member of Rollerz only says "man you got Stanley cylinders".....yea......you can tell a stanley cylinder just by looking at it...... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

well post a pic i think some of us wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

How Much do his cylinders usually cost?


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Oct 29 2005, 06:33 PM~4095809
> *How Much do his cylinders usually cost?
> *


i would also like to know this


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

its easy to hide behind a screen name and talk shit when nobdy knows who you are donk boy get a life


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Oct 29 2005, 05:33 PM~4095809
> *How Much do his cylinders usually cost?
> *


he don't make them any more.only a lucky few got them and could probably still get them


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 29 2005, 08:18 PM~4096510
> *he don't make them any more.only a lucky few got them and could probably still get them
> *


you speaka the truth my friend...and for the record I paid around 300 for them....an awsome price for these cylinders


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2005, 11:00 AM~4094364
> *[/size]
> 
> ok man ill leave it alone now its obvious you have no clue and are still stuck in mini madness.. BUtone last question can you explain what purpose all those solid pieces of metal welded to the battery racks are? You said for looks but who is going to see them once the batteries are in?
> *


its called a sub rack retard :uh:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

by the way this isn't about setups that the impala guy(sorry i can't call him mr.)has took pictures of its about stanley staton and if you don't like it don't hate move on or show respect where respect is do and if you don't know about him ask any OG about him and he'll tell you the same.


so speed on before you get peed on hater


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

BUtone last question can you explain what purpose all those solid pieces of metal welded to the battery racks are? You said for looks but who is going to see them once the batteries are in?



the same people who see that all the engraved bolt face the same way,or that see the custom mufler brackets...come on dude.

if he is such a joke then why are you all up in the biz? let us midwest lowriders go one thinging he is the shit. cool thanks.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 29 2005, 10:16 PM~4097271
> *BUtone last question can you explain what purpose all those solid pieces of metal welded to the battery racks are? You said for looks but who is going to see them once the batteries are in?
> the same people who see that all the engraved bolt face the same way,or that see the custom mufler brackets...come on dude.
> 
> ...



Where is the GRAMMER NINJA when you need him.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Oct 29 2005, 10:27 PM~4097302
> *Where is the GRAMMER NINJA when you need him.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


      :ugh:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Still no hop pics???


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

I believe that the motor is being chromed out right now....so the engine is gettin some goodies........I can say that the car gets off....well Stanley Did it and unless your a idiot that hasnt been in the game in ten years then you know what I'm saying....it gets off


----------



## 85rockerdraggins10 (Dec 27, 2004)

Ive heard nothing but good shit about stanley. MUCH RESPECT TO STANLEY FROM ME. I use to read/hear stories about him back in the 70's doing the drive up drive off thing. much respect.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

as much as stanley over-engineers things i can understand the extra tubing, and i'm sure its TUBING....... right pat? if its solid bar, then its obvious why its in there, and thats not for added strength!!!

(i really dont see the need for all those crossbars myself........ i wouldnt do that on a setup with my name on it for fear of being called out just like what this thread has become!)

i wish i could remember half of the things stanley has told me over the years, and thats still only a fraction of what what he knows. i have NOTHING but respect for the man's craftsmanship, knowledge, and accomplishments. for fucks sake, he DROVE his truck TO THE WEST COAST, WON THE SHOW, and DROVE IT HOME TO KENTUCKY. does that make him a lowrider, not necessarilly, but that takes the so called "bullshit hopper" thing to another level. 

AND if he was to build a one off, show only, no hop setup, i'm willing to bet it would be as good as (probably hotter than) any mr. impala or the rest of us have ever seen.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 30 2005, 07:19 AM~4098388
> *as much as stanley over-engineers things i can understand the extra tubing, and i'm sure its TUBING....... right pat? if its solid bar, then its obvious why its in there, and thats not for added strength!!!
> 
> (i really dont see the need for all those crossbars myself........ i wouldnt do that on a setup with my name on it for fear of being called out just like what this thread has become!)
> ...


Thats the most i have ever seen Cris type........ :0 :0 Must have struck a nerve... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GrammarNinja (Oct 27, 2005)

> *Where is the GRAMMER NINJA when you need him....*


Someone ask for me? Porky, I am the grammarninja. I am here to help LayitLow'ers learn to spell and speak English.


Juandik has threatened to kill me, so I will leave him alone for the time being.



On a serious note....

I also know Stanley. His work is leaps and bounds above most everything I've seen. (I also have a set of his cylinders, by the way) The guy (I can't really call him MR. anymore either) that is questioning what a subrack is is a moron. Subracks are mentioned in the LRM rules, lots of people used to have them when that car was built. That car was built YEARS ago. And no, the subrack isn't "filled with lead", you idiot. It's straight 2x2x1/4 box. If I know Stanley, there are inspection holes drilled into it at every crossbar just for haters like you. 

BTW GrammarNinja is ********, I just didn't feel like logging out/back in for 2 posts.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 29 2005, 06:18 PM~4096510
> *he don't make them any more.only a lucky few got them and could probably still get them
> *


Yes Stan still makes hydros all the true OG's around here still buy from him. I still talk to Stan on a regular basis. I'll call him Monday and see if he wants me to post his number.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

He's gonna tell you no, lol.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i would tell you know for sure. so many idiots wasting his time i wouldnt even bother


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

can sumone post a pic of his cylinders?? i got a set in my car but they come red i painted em blue to match everything under the hood, but you can still tell they are his by the big ass nut in the top of em. i think he uses brass lockers on the o-rings then presses em in thats what i heard anyway..... hell i dont know im stoned lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS MADE (Apr 2, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3931128

:0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Well I guess some people just dont get it. They are too quick to speak without thinking. 

I can remember him driving his truck up here like 7-8 years ago for a little high school show and hopping it. I guess that was back when we did this for the fun of it. I dont know know of many hoppers that are driven more than on and off the trailer much less all over the country. Plus that truck always look like a brand new truck. No parts falling off or blowing shit up. His setup WORK plain and simple.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS MADE_@Oct 30 2005, 02:26 PM~4099667
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3931128
> 
> :0
> *


they ran out of room on the "black list" so they had to have the topic closed.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I can't believe the disrespect.


----------



## JeremyFrench bitch (Oct 30, 2005)

This is the true OG and he always was helpful with anything you needed. Can't say a bad think about Stan or Jr


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Jeremy French




Now that is OG. :biggrin: What up homie? :wave:


----------



## JeremyFrench bitch (Oct 30, 2005)

Chillin, just checkin out this site. Guy told me about it last night and I come over here and there is people I haven't talked to in years all over the place.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Hydro section is like an episode of VH1's Where Are They Know? lately.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 30 2005, 09:07 PM~4101560
> *Hydro section is like an episode of VH1's Where Are They Know?  lately.
> *



ripped jeans and mullets.



ohh wait, thats only on VH1. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it must be a hilly billy thing cuz ive never heard of any of you ********


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2005, 07:12 PM~4101598
> *it must be a hilly billy thing cuz ive never heard of any of you ********
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2005, 07:12 PM~4101598
> *it must be a hilly billy thing cuz ive never heard of any of you ********
> *


lmao 
ive never heard of them either....but wont disrespect them due to 90% of people that have replied about them have heard of or know them....And they seem to be good people and know there shit...so no reason to disrepect them...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 30 2005, 06:16 PM~4101622
> *lmao
> ive never heard of them either....but wont disrespect them due to 90% of people that have replied about them have heard of or know them....And they seem to be good people and know there shit...so no reason to disrepect them...
> *


no disrespect intended. they call themselves the hill billy hoppers.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 30 2005, 06:14 PM~4101614
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JeremyFrench bitch_@Oct 30 2005, 06:58 PM~4101516
> *Chillin, just checkin out this site. Guy told me about it last night and I come over here and there is people I haven't talked to in years all over the place.
> *



Hey jeremy how does that song go again...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: You know your own personal Bed Dancing song....

Timdog was singing it early this morning..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2005, 07:17 PM~4101631
> *no disrespect intended. they call themselves the hill billy hoppers.
> *


i know i was just sayin that to get it out...lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2005, 10:37 PM~4092666
> *Now please refer to my signature and see if i was HATING or TELLING THE TRUTH i even said IT LOOKS NICE then your fucking leader of the mini truckers pat mazda man burke jumped down my throat talking shit so i returned the favor. So for all you people talking shit to me please read the entire post b4 u start bumping your gums. I dont know the old man dont have anything against him and im sure hes a smart guy.*


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 30 2005, 07:54 PM~4101935
> *Funny has anyone even read my ORIGINAL POST? UCEWAY i saw what you wrote you dont have to respect my dog no one asked u to and since you have UCE in your name ill show you a little respect and leave u alone. Now please refer to my signature and see if i was HATING or TELLING THE TRUTH i even said IT LOOKS NICE then your fucking leader of the mini truckers pat mazda man burke jumped down my throat talking shit so i returned the favor. So for all you people talking shit to me please read the entire post b4 u start bumping your gums. I dont know the old man dont have anything against him and im sure hes a smart guy.
> *


Why YOU starting fights? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 30 2005, 06:58 PM~4101957
> *Why YOU starting fights? :biggrin:
> *



Yeah i know HUH i learned from you i got like every hillbilly lowrider mad at me now and all i did was say it looks like all he did was add lines now i cant even show my face in a bluegrass state LMAO


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 30 2005, 07:59 PM~4101970
> *Yeah i know HUH i learned from you i got like every hillbilly lowrider mad at me now and all i did was say it looks like all he did was add lines now i cant even show my face in a bluegrass state LMAO
> *


I'm glad I could help you out. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 30 2005, 07:01 PM~4101981
> *I'm glad I could help you out. :biggrin:
> *



Oh well amazing how a simple comment can turn into internet drama guess we are not allowed to express our opinions without people thinking your a hater thats why i have my signature statement


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

pipe down hater :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 30 2005, 08:03 PM~4101995
> *Oh well amazing how a simple comment can turn into internet drama guess we are not allowed to express our opinions without people thinking your a hater thats why i have my signature statement
> *


Believe me I KNOW ALL ABOUT IT. Everyone gets butt hurt over everything.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 30 2005, 07:54 PM~4101935
> *Funny has anyone even read my ORIGINAL POST? UCEWAY i saw what you wrote you dont have to respect my dog no one asked u to and since you have UCE in your name ill show you a little respect and leave u alone. Now please refer to my signature and see if i was HATING or TELLING THE TRUTH i even said IT LOOKS NICE then your fucking leader of the mini truckers pat mazda man burke jumped down my throat talking shit so i returned the favor. So for all you people talking shit to me please read the entire post b4 u start bumping your gums. I dont know the old man dont have anything against him and im sure hes a smart guy.
> *


its nothing against you its just the simple fact that that whole setup was hand made nothing on it was anywhere near stock,i know i was there helping him out or should i say learning something from somebody who has tried to keep the lowriding nation moving forwards not backwards unlike most of this bullshit with no bumpers and fucked up paint calling themselves hoppers or lowriders the car you see in those pics was built to 2000 lrm rules and standards as for the little bars you see in the rack those are hollow and if i remember they have holes in the bottom for inspection because lowrider mag accused stanley of cheating all the time thats why all his stuff unbolts sorry i meant his competion said he was cheating besides he was hitting 90 inches in kentucky before anybody on that side of the states had a clue so yeah respect is due.






also this post is about stanley not you or pat or whatever


:biggrin: its a about respecting a legend in this sport


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2005, 09:55 AM~4093500
> *that thing should hit bumper with all the lead hidden in the battery rack LMAO fuckin cheaters whats that about 25 lbs each im guessing thats about a 400+ lb battery rack and his shit was built by hand im sure it was all it is is ball milled looking lines on stock cce parts thats not very special and watch out for the cool chromed hose ends hey jesus we have this stuff called steel tubing now
> *


You Said what i was thinking Mr impala,that 2x2 box all under the rack come on man thats not for looks.I'm beginnin to see how all these guys do it out there. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 30 2005, 08:17 PM~4103257
> *You Said what i was thinking brett,that 2x2 box all under the rack come on man thats not for looks.I'm beginnin to see how all these guys do it out there. :0  :0  :0
> *


thanks man now all the shit talking will be directed towards you and not me appreciate that one LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2005, 04:20 AM~4103292
> *thanks man now all the shit talking will be directed towards you and not me appreciate that one LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck ya bring it on i now see who showed everybody out that way about lead.It's funny i remember a guy from here in K C about shit 6 years ago havein hillbilly hoppers do his pumps and they were supposed to be the shit for hoppin and he paid like 1000 for 2 pumps and the car never did over 20.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: But brent i will say this that setup is way better than mine. :uh: 
[attachmentid=331684]

And your welcome homie not a problem.  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 31 2005, 12:17 AM~4103257
> *You Said what i was thinking brett,that 2x2 box all under the rack come on man thats not for looks.I'm beginnin to see how all these guys do it out there. :0  :0  :0
> *



who's brett????????????




























































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i get brett all the time the best ones people call me are fred and brad i dont know how people can confuse em when im on the phone LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2005, 12:30 AM~4103448
> *i get brett all the time the best ones people call me are fred and brad i dont know how people can confuse em when im on the phone LOL
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 


I'll get a sticker made that says "Bretts Taxi" for you in December.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2005, 04:28 AM~4103421
> *:biggrin:
> *


And it's all hand made idid all the engraving with a pocket knife and i melted metal and made the pumps myself.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2005, 04:30 AM~4103448
> *i get brett all the time the best ones people call me are fred and brad i dont know how people can confuse em when im on the phone LOL
> *


Sorry bro all you white guys look alike to me. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 31 2005, 12:33 AM~4103482
> *Sorry bro all you white guys look alike to me. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 30 2005, 08:33 PM~4103482
> *Sorry bro all you white guys look alike to me. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> *



hey man your only like 4'11 with shoes on TATTOO DA PLANE DA PLANE :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2005, 04:47 AM~4103643
> *hey man your only like 4'11 with shoes on TATTOO DA PLANE DA PLANE  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah 4'11 and 185 pounds you better watch what you say. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 31 2005, 12:48 AM~4103665
> *Yeah 4'11 and 185 pounds you better watch what you say. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL
> *



LOL. Im 5'10" and weigh 165lbs. put me and brent side by side and we damn sure dont look alike.




but that could be my tattoos. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HondaCivic99 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 30 2005, 10:28 PM~4103421
> *:biggrin:
> *


dats good


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 30 2005, 08:51 PM~4103698
> *LOL. Im 5'10" and weigh 165lbs. put me and brent side by side and we damn sure dont look alike.
> but that could be my tattoos.  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


what do u mean you cracker :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2005, 12:54 AM~4103730
> *what do u mean you cracker  :0
> *



i mean, we dont look alike.


and we dont sound alike. you speak LA I speak NC.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 30 2005, 09:48 PM~4103665
> *Yeah 4'11 and 185 pounds you better watch what you say. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL
> *


But 35lbs of that is tattoo ink :0 :biggrin: LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Oct 29 2005, 10:19 PM~4097050
> *you speaka the truth my friend...and for the record I paid around 300 for them....an awsome price for these cylinders
> *


YOU GOT A GOOD PRICE FOR THEM AND WELL WORTH IT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 30 2005, 01:24 AM~4097641
> *Still no hop pics???
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 30 2005, 08:19 AM~4098388
> *as much as stanley over-engineers things i can understand the extra tubing, and i'm sure its TUBING....... right pat? if its solid bar, then its obvious why its in there, and thats not for added strength!!!
> 
> (i really dont see the need for all those crossbars myself........ i wouldnt do that on a setup with my name on it for fear of being called out just like what this thread has become!)
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 FUNNY YOU ARE :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 30 2005, 10:22 AM~4098702
> *Yes Stan still makes hydros all the true OG's around here still buy from him. I still talk to Stan on a regular basis. I'll call him Monday and see if he wants me to post his number.
> *


SSSHHHHH ONLY THE LUCKY GOT HIS SHIT IF ITS UP FOR SALE THEN SO BE IT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 30 2005, 12:42 PM~4099399
> *can sumone post a pic of his cylinders?? i got a set in my car but they come red i painted em blue to match everything under the hood, but you can still tell they are his by the big ass nut in the top of em.  i think he uses brass lockers on the o-rings then presses em in thats what i heard anyway.....  hell i dont know im stoned lol
> *


WELL LET ME SEE IF ITS OK I WILL HAVE SOME ONE ASK IF WE COULD POST THE PICS BUT IT WON'T BE TILL THE MID OF THE WEEK :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2005, 08:12 PM~4101598
> *it must be a hilly billy thing cuz ive never heard of any of you ********
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WELL LET ME SAY ONE THING I RESPECT EVERY ONE FOR DONING THE DAMN THING AND KEEPING IT REAL AND IN THE MID WEST (HILL BILLY HOPPER) KEPT IT REAL AND HE STILL DOES HE WANTS HIS SON TO GET INTO THE GAME BUT HE DON'T WANT TO SO I WILL TAKE OFF MY HAT TO STANLY FOR PUTING IT OUT THERE AND GIVING GOOD ADVICE TO WHO EVER ASKED FOR IT I WILL ALWAYS RESPECT YOU AND THE PRODUCT YOU PUT OUT  BRUCE ALWAYS SAID YOU ARE HIS MENTOR AND I LIVE BY THOSE THEORY'S(SPELL) ALTHOUGH THEY DON'T ALWAYS WORK BUT YOU WILL ALWAYS BE HIS MENTOR  AND WITH THIS I WILL LET YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE AN ICON IN THIS GAME AND FOR ALL THE HATERS LETS RESPECT THE MAN FOR WHAT HE HAS DONE FOR THE GAME
LONG LIVE THE HILL BILLY :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 31 2005, 01:37 AM~4104860
> *WELL LET ME SAY ONE THING I RESPECT EVERY ONE FOR DONING THE DAMN THING AND KEEPING IT REAL AND IN THE MID WEST (HILL BILLY HOPPER) KEPT IT REAL AND HE STILL DOES HE WANTS HIS SON TO GET INTO THE GAME BUT HE DON'T WANT TO SO I WILL TAKE OFF MY HAT TO STANLY FOR PUTING IT OUT THERE AND GIVING GOOD ADVICE TO WHO EVER ASKED FOR IT I WILL ALWAYS RESPECT YOU AND THE PRODUCT YOU PUT OUT  BRUCE ALWAYS SAID YOU ARE HIS MENTOR AND I LIVE BY THOSE THEORY'S(SPELL) ALTHOUGH THEY DON'T ALWAYS WORK BUT YOU WILL ALWAYS BE HIS MENTOR  AND WITH THIS I WILL LET YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE AN ICON IN THIS GAME AND FOR ALL THE HATERS LETS RESPECT THE MAN FOR WHAT HE HAS DONE FOR THE GAME
> LONG LIVE THE HILL BILLY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 31 2005, 12:14 AM~4104752
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I'll post some pics as soon as the engine goes back in.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

By the way..............What the fuck are you haters(Mr. Impala and cheerleaders) still doing on this thread didn't I post another thread for you slap dicks to post on ("Bad Mofo"). Now go fuck up the another thread and leave Stan alone!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 31 2005, 01:37 AM~4104860
> *WELL LET ME SAY ONE THING I RESPECT EVERY ONE FOR DONING THE DAMN THING AND KEEPING IT REAL AND IN THE MID WEST (HILL BILLY HOPPER) KEPT IT REAL AND HE STILL DOES HE WANTS HIS SON TO GET INTO THE GAME BUT HE DON'T WANT TO SO I WILL TAKE OFF MY HAT TO STANLY FOR PUTING IT OUT THERE AND GIVING GOOD ADVICE TO WHO EVER ASKED FOR IT I WILL ALWAYS RESPECT YOU AND THE PRODUCT YOU PUT OUT  BRUCE ALWAYS SAID YOU ARE HIS MENTOR AND I LIVE BY THOSE THEORY'S(SPELL) ALTHOUGH THEY DON'T ALWAYS WORK BUT YOU WILL ALWAYS BE HIS MENTOR  AND WITH THIS I WILL LET YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE AN ICON IN THIS GAME AND FOR ALL THE HATERS LETS RESPECT THE MAN FOR WHAT HE HAS DONE FOR THE GAME
> LONG LIVE THE HILL BILLY :biggrin:
> *


well said lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I will say this, if anybody knows anything about steel 2x2 solid box has square edges and 2x2 hollow box is rounded. So if you look at those pieces you can tell the edges are rounded not squared off with a sharp edge.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2005, 08:54 AM~4105640
> *I will say this, if anybody knows anything about steel 2x2 solid box has square edges and 2x2 hollow box is rounded.  So if you look at those pieces you can tell the edges are rounded not squared off with a sharp edge.
> *


i will say the people talking shit dont know what there even talkin about they just want to start shit


----------



## TEXAS MADE (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 31 2005, 07:37 AM~4105321
> *By the way..............What the fuck are you haters(Mr. Impala and cheerleaders) still doing on this thread didn't I post another thread for you slap dicks to post on ("Bad Mofo"). Now go fuck up the another thread and leave Stan alone!
> *


fuck that Santa, ZZ top, father time looking ass fool, and the rest of the hillbilly riders :uh:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS MADE_@Oct 31 2005, 08:19 AM~4105956
> *fuck that Santa, ZZ top, father time looking ass fool, and the rest of the hillbilly riders :uh:
> *



i'm embarrassed that you claim my home state.

learn to respect your elders and respect the game.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 31 2005, 12:51 AM~4103698
> *LOL. Im 5'10" and weigh 165lbs. put me and brent side by side and we damn sure dont look alike.
> but that could be my tattoos.  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



It would look like the #10 standing there. :biggrin:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Oct 31 2005, 11:39 AM~4106037
> *It would look like the #10 standing there. :biggrin:
> *



lmao....that was exactly what I was gonna say!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

stanton is the man people should learn some respect and quit dogging him out just because you dont like pat burke


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *learn to respect your elders and respect the game. *


Damn, that's the smartest thing in this entire post. Stan's BEEN doing it. He was building top notch shit before I was fucking born. Now personally, I think he's a little harsh on people he does business with, but that's got nothing to do with the quality of his work. A lot of people think you can engrave and chrome a turd, but it's still just a bunch of shit thrown in the trunk.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

back in the day he was why I went to watch the hydraulics contest. YOu could always count on him giving a good show. I remember the big sponors wanted stickers he had on the side of his hoppers.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 31 2005, 02:37 AM~4104860
> *WELL LET ME SAY ONE THING I RESPECT EVERY ONE FOR DONING THE DAMN THING AND KEEPING IT REAL AND IN THE MID WEST (HILL BILLY HOPPER) KEPT IT REAL AND HE STILL DOES HE WANTS HIS SON TO GET INTO THE GAME BUT HE DON'T WANT TO SO I WILL TAKE OFF MY HAT TO STANLY FOR PUTING IT OUT THERE AND GIVING GOOD ADVICE TO WHO EVER ASKED FOR IT I WILL ALWAYS RESPECT YOU AND THE PRODUCT YOU PUT OUT  BRUCE ALWAYS SAID YOU ARE HIS MENTOR AND I LIVE BY THOSE THEORY'S(SPELL) ALTHOUGH THEY DON'T ALWAYS WORK BUT YOU WILL ALWAYS BE HIS MENTOR  AND WITH THIS I WILL LET YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE AN ICON IN THIS GAME AND FOR ALL THE HATERS LETS RESPECT THE MAN FOR WHAT HE HAS DONE FOR THE GAME
> LONG LIVE THE HILL BILLY :biggrin:
> *


Well said 
:worship:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2005, 02:54 PM~4105640
> *I will say this, if anybody knows anything about steel 2x2 solid box has square edges and 2x2 hollow box is rounded.  So if you look at those pieces you can tell the edges are rounded not squared off with a sharp edge.
> *


No one said it was solid we said it had lead in it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Oct 31 2005, 05:34 PM~4106314
> *stanton is the man people should learn some respect and quit dogging him out just because you dont like pat burke
> *


No one dogged him out brent told the truth and others stated talkin shit get it right.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2005, 10:39 AM~4094015
> *so he adds all that for looks huh? Dont people usually add things for looks that you can see? dude them things are probably solid steel i see it done all the time here the exact same way. And all i said was the pumps look like average pumps with lines in them am i wrong or can u tell me what is custom about them? Red new pumps come with blocks just like it
> 
> *



Here you go SS


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2005, 04:03 PM~4109151
> *Here you go SS
> *


LOL well whatever if they r heavy or not it dont matter everyone cheats one way or another. solid steel lead filled concrete filled who cares let the topic go back to stan the man


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

isn't he the guy that bought Rag top Ralph's 63 back in the day?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Oct 29 2005, 02:26 AM~4093127
> *i went down there while he was building that regal and he showed me how to do all that so i helped him out on it because my cutty was down there too
> 
> 
> ...











When and where was this pic taken? Looks like around 97 or so?

Because this guy looks like my homie Wayne Costa, RIP. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 31 2005, 12:32 AM~4103470
> *And it's all hand made  idid all the engraving with a pocket knife and i melted metal and made the pumps myself.
> *


come on dude you have solid 3/8's plate in your trunk or what ever it is .
if you guys don't like the post then move on, yeah your trunk is f n hot ,great job.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 31 2005, 06:22 PM~4109289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think it was 97 wayne costa was there i cant remember if thats him in the pic

he did get that 63 vert


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2005, 02:54 PM~4105640
> *I will say this, if anybody knows anything about steel 2x2 solid box has square edges and 2x2 hollow box is rounded.  So if you look at those pieces you can tell the edges are rounded not squared off with a sharp edge.
> *



not totally true! i have seen solid round edged stock. i dont think thats what is in that setup, but i have seen it before.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 31 2005, 10:27 PM~4110011
> *not totally true! i have seen solid round edged stock. i dont think thats what is in that setup, but i have seen it before.
> *




Never seen it before? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 31 2005, 06:27 PM~4110011
> *not totally true! i have seen solid round edged stock. i dont think thats what is in that setup, but i have seen it before.
> *


THERE IT IS THERE IT DOES EXIST :biggrin: who cares the setup is nice stan is the legend and lets all take our troubles to other topics


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

I remember back around 95-96 I was watching one of the LRM tour videos. They were asking Stanley about his truck and the name "Hillbilly Hoppers" he said something about Indiana being Hosiers etc etc, then he said "were from Kentucky, were Hillbillys". Its been awhile so I dont remember exactly what he said.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 31 2005, 11:45 PM~4110665
> *I remember back around 95-96 I was watching one of the LRM tour videos. They were asking Stanley about his truck and the name "Hillbilly Hoppers" he said something about Indiana being Hosiers etc etc, then he said "were from Kentucky, were Hillbillys". Its been awhile so I dont remember exactly what he said.
> *


 i have that on tape some where ...i also have the art of lowriding where the guy who built strictly business says he dont see any talent for building cars in the midwest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 1 2005, 12:04 AM~4110748
> *i also have the art of lowriding where the guy who built  strictly business says he dont see any talent for building cars in the midwest.
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2005, 02:33 AM~4110068
> *THERE IT IS THERE IT DOES EXIST  :biggrin:  who cares the setup is nice stan is the legend and lets all take our troubles to other topics
> *


You started it fool? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 1 2005, 12:29 AM~4109337
> *come on dude you have solid 3/8's plate  in your trunk or what ever it is .
> if you guys don't like the post then move on, yeah your trunk is f n hot ,great job.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It's quarter and it's for looks i know you all don't know about that but thats what it's for.And come on read this agian i don't know this man or what hes done and i don't really care i was just messin with brent dogg don't get all butt hurt or this like jamie says.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 1 2005, 12:03 AM~4109151
> *Here you go SS
> *


QUOTE(Mr Impala @ Oct 29 2005, 09:55 AM) 
that thing should hit bumper with all the lead hidden in the battery rack LMAO fuckin cheaters whats that about 25 lbs each im guessing thats about a 400+ lb battery rack and his shit was built by hand im sure it was all it is is ball milled looking lines on stock cce parts thats not very special and watch out for the cool chromed hose ends hey jesus we have this stuff called steel tubing now.




Here you go tim


----------

